# DVD Movie Clubs



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok I guess it will be time to start adding to my current movie library or starting a new one when the formatting wars end and the victor emerges.

Anyway let me ask this, im surprised I dont see advertisement for this all over the place like we used to see for music years ago, is there any really good clubs to join to buy a ton of movies at really good rates?

Or is just the blockbuster pre-viewed movies the norm for all of us to buy?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually if you pick the right promotion, Columbia House is pretty decent. I think you end up paying around 6 bucks with shipping per DVD after you buy the required DVDs to fulfill your membership. After I fulfill my buy requirement I cancel and a few months later they come offering the same deal again. I've done it 3-4 times.

I buy a lot from Movie Gallery when they have their buy 2 get 2 free and they are $9.95 each... average cost is $5.50 with tax.

I have also picked up a lot of DVDs through www.dvdpricesearch.com and usually end up buying from www.deepdiscountdvd.com.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Now whats the deal as far as the new HD-DVD players coming out, is it worth continuing to build a HT style collection with regular dvd's at this point or should we wait and see which new format wins?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Tough call... it may be quite some time before all the DVDs you want are in HD. Some will take years and some may never surface in HD. I'm continuing to buy all along myself. As I start to replace my collection of regualr DVDs with HD DVDs then I'll start giving away my regular DVDs to family or friends... or I'll figure out something to do with them.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I must confess that I've already sold off some of my DVDs on half.com. The ones that I sold feel into two categories

1. Movies I'll never watch again.
2. Movies that I'll definately buy in HD but I can wait until then to see them again.

Not all DVDs have a significant resale value. Check what they've been selling for before you decide to unload them.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you already purchasing all new movies in hd-dvd format?

Sonnie I looked at Columbia House they dont seem to offer anything in the hd-dvd. At this point Im cross with whether I should continue to buy dvds that I will probably throw out next year


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Tommy said:


> At this point Im cross with whether I should continue to buy dvds that I will probably throw out next year


I'm not ready for HD-DVD or Blu-Ray yet, but I'm not really trying to build my DVD library anymore. I still buy a DVD on rare occasion. (like yesterday)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

At the price you'll be paying for them... no reason to throw them away. 

Even when I do start collecting HD DVD... I've still got plenty of places to play regular DVD's and lots of people out there will still be using SD DVDs for a long time. Even if you sold them for 4 bucks each.... means you only had 2 bucks in them... that is if you end up selling them. There's always people in your family that might want them.

Now... if you are buying the HD DVD player up front... go for HD DVDs, otherwise I wouldn't sweat buying SD DVDs...just buy'em.


----------

